
Show HN: Vue's Hacker News 2.0 App in TypeScript - kevlai
https://github.com/kevguy/vue-hackernews-2.0-typescript
======
marpstar
Lots of casting variables as `any`. This is an anti-pattern in TypeScript and,
while convenient, basically destroys the key benefits of using TypeScript.

